# Worried about background check



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

So, I have been waiting on the background check to be finished. I have just received this email from checkr Has anyone received this notice and got accepted? Also, when looking at my uber dashboard, I've got a checkmark next to 'background check'. Does this checkmark get put there only if you pass, or once the background check starts?

"The purpose of this email is to notify you that Checkr, Inc., a consumer reporting agency, is reporting criminal or other public record information that may be adverse about you to Uber.

This notice is not an indication of Uber's decision regarding your application status.

Your background check is still being processed. A Checkr representative can address any questions or concerns you have regarding the contents of your report as soon as it is complete.

Uber will reach out to you once they have reviewed your finalized report."


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Everyone gets the same e-mail.

It is just a notice required by federal law that lets you know that information is being made available to a third-party.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Everyone gets the same e-mail.
> 
> It is just a notice required by federal law that lets you know that information is being made available to a third-party.


Thankyou for easing my mind!


----------

